# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  ORM или И?

## Klerik

Здравствуйте. Вот есть ORM(Object-relational mapping, Объектно-реляционная проекция) -это когда берем таблицу или набор таблиц и работаем с ней как с объектом. т.е. каждому полю,методу объекта соответствует поле в таблице(ну или какое-то вычисление, не важно). В umi cms встретил интересную систему сохранения кастомных объектов в бд. при этом каждый объект раскладывается на состовляющие и сохраняется всего в 1-ой таблице с указанием типов, также кастомных. Это не соответствует обычной ORM модели хотя и делает тоже самое. Есть довольно много движков "обычного" ORM, но мне так и не удалось нагуглить наработки как в umi. по сути это получается надстройка которая делает из СУБД - ООСУБД. Как это вообще называется? Даже не знаю что искать. Может кто-нибудь может посоветовать фреймворки в которых такие системы используются?

----------

